# Argentium silver



## zachy (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello friends,
Someone here to refined Argentium silver, basically I think it is an alloy of silver and germanium, but I do not know the esacta composition of this alloy to enter to attack with acids, does anyone know what other elements this formed? the exact formulation is unknown, one of the metals of the alloy is germanium.
Thank you.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 24, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argentium_sterling_silver


----------



## zachy (Sep 24, 2017)

yes, wikipedia says something very basic, I wanted information a little more advanced, as a phase diagram, or if someone here has worked with this type of alloy. anyway I want to do rehearsals, but I do not think that a patented alloy, put its composition esacta in wikipedia, must have some recipe or composition that is not public management.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 24, 2017)

Those are both from silver, by Butts and Coxe.
Silver metallurgy by H.F. Collins did not mention the alloy, nor did "phase diagrams in metallurgy" by Rhines

here is from Noble metal alloys by a few people




There is a little bit more from that book, but I fail to see how it will aide you in any way when it comes to dissolving with nitric and cementing on copper, or just simply running in a breakdown cell...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 25, 2017)

There are also some External Links at the bottom of the Wikipedia page that are good, including the patent.

Seems to be a lot of info on the internet about Argentium Silver


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 27, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> ...but I fail to see how it will aide you in any way when it comes to dissolving with nitric and cementing on copper, or just simply running in a breakdown cell...


That's where I'm at--when I'm making stuff out of silver, Argentium is my preferred alloy. I don't change my refining processes at all for it. Germanium should dissolve in hot concentrated nitric or sulfuric acid--and when it does, I don't believe (but haven't verified) it will cement on copper. If XRF/assay showed it did, then electrorefining (silver cell) would be an option. 

In the end, does your buyer care what the remainder is if he's buying based on purity?


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 29, 2017)

I received a PM from a member asking if I knew the composition of Argentium _for the purposes of alloying their own_. In the interest of transparency, this was my reply:



> Argentium is a proprietary alloy, so in a way, you can't make Argentium, but you can make a germanium Sterling alloy.
> 
> According to WIkipedia, Argentium has 1.2% germanium, but the reference they give doesn't back that up. The rest is probably copper, with some additives like flow agents for casting. Note that "standard" Argentium is .935 silver, not .925.
> 
> I would start there and see how it goes. I wouldn't call it Argentium, though--Argentium International Ltd is working hard to establish their brand and may come down on you if they find you claiming to have Argentium®.


----------



## zachy (Sep 29, 2017)

View attachment SILVER GERMANIUM ALLOY.pdf

I think they are good documents to start rehearsing, I could get 200 gr Germanium for 450 USD, powder with a purity of 999.99


----------

